# Roman's algs tables for BLD



## Roman (Jul 1, 2016)

click

Buffers:
elementbuffer

[TR1]
[TD]corners[/TD]
[TD]URB[/TD]
[/TR1]
[TR2]
[TD]x-centers[/TD]
[TD]Urb[/TD]
[/TR2]
[TR1]
[TD]t-centers[/TD]
[TD]Uf[/TD]
[/TR1]
[TR2]
[TD]edges[/TD]
[TD]UF[/TD]
[/TR2]
[TR1]
[TD]wings[/TD]
[TD]UFl[/TD]
[/TR1]
Info:
Lettering scheme is fully customizable.
Threecycles direction (i.e. the order of A and B parts in [A, B]) in my tables is not considered - why bother when it's obvious?).

More info:
Edges algs are not center-safe, but they are "solved-centers-safe", meaning they will not mess up centers on 5x5 if they're solved (unlike (U M U M' U M U M') or similar algs). Edges U-perms are (M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2) and mirrored. ELLs are (M U M' U2 M U M') and mirrored. (4Lw: ELL) means (4Lw U M' U2 M U 4Lw'). The Dw move in t-centers is better to be done with ring finger only (left hand) the way you do D move; Dw' - ring finger of right hand. Some x-centers and wings algs can be done faster but it's too late for me now to transit, it will take a while to get used to them. Here are some of these:


Spoiler



Instead of (x' [r, Uw' l' Uw]), it's faster to do (4Lw; [r, Uw' l' Uw]) = (3Lw Uw' l' Uw r' Uw' l Uw 4Lw')
Instead of things like (x' [r, U' l' U]), it's faster to do (3Lw; [r', U' l' U]) = (4Lw U' l' U r U' l U 3Lw')
Instead of (D' [l', U L U']), it's faster to do (L; [l D' l', U']) = (Lw D' l' U' l D l' U L')



Enjoy.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 2, 2016)

nice list 
the russian alphabet looks cool



Roman said:


> Instead of (x' [D', l' U' l]), it's faster to do (L; [l D' l', U']) = (Lw D' l' U' l D l' U L')


is this a mistake? The two comms seem to do different things

Also, slightly irrelevant, what method did you use for edges/wings before 3style? M2 or TuRBo? I'm guessing turbo because of the UF buffers


----------



## Roman (Jul 2, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> is this a mistake? The two comms seem to do different things



Fixed, thanks. What I meant to show is a wings 3cycle UFl->BLd->RDf: (L; [l D' l', U']) = (Lw D' l' U' l D l' U L') instead of *(D' [l', U L U'])
*


Daniel Lin said:


> Also, slightly irrelevant, what method did you use for edges/wings before 3style? M2 or TuRBo? I'm guessing turbo because of the UF buffers



My learning process was messy. After Old Pochmann, I started to use TuRBo for edges (even on big cubes) and r2 for wings. Then I switched to M2/r2 for unification, then switched for advanced M2 / advanced r2 just for big cubes. Then I learned edges 3style and had to learn wings 3style for the same buffer. I was painful because until you learn full set of algs you cannot solve wings (because of different buffers). I wish I used TuRBo wings instead of r2 but there weren't any tutorial at the time


----------



## OLLiver (Jul 2, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> nice list
> the russian alphabet looks cool


* cyrillic Alphabet


----------



## Roman (Jul 2, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> * Cyrillic Alphabet



Actually it's Russian 
Cyrillic alphabet(s) is a set of alphabets based on Cyrillic scripts - Russian, Belorussian, Ukrainian and some others. The one that I use is Russian - because by the time I was learning how to BLD I didn't know English that well (otherwise I would probably use speffz).


----------



## leeo (Jul 23, 2016)

I updated my BLD display program to accept any Unicode characters for letter element names. Here is the Russian alphabet system given - to the best I can construct. For the buffer lead positions, I substituted the character '@'

```
[email protected]ГН BLD=АДЧ BDR=БШО BUL=ВИЕ
LFD=ЖУК LUF=ЗХС DFR=ЛФР URF=МПТ

[email protected]С BD=АШ BL=БД BR=ВН BU=ГИ LD=ЕМ
LU=ЖК LF=ЗТ UR=ЛО RD=ПЧ RF=РУ FD=ФХ
```


----------

